

Ask HN: What are some good free resources about wireshark/ protocol analysis? - darwinGod

Cant seem to get hold of good  free material about wireshark specifically.. Wireshark univ is not free...any other tool, and  links to materials would be greatly appreciated!  :-)
======
wwortiz
Maybe try a post here: <http://www.reddit.com/r/networking>

or here: <http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec>

